# Fighting from a Wheelchair



## mtlogcabin (Aug 9, 2016)

This may be a sensitive political topic for some. However violence against the disabled is real and they have a right to defend themselves with whatever means are legal where they reside.



Responding to reader requests, _Into the Fray_ will begin presenting information designed to help those with reduced mobility effectively defend themselves. Casey, a former police officer, will be working with us to develop training systems designed to provide the best possible defense for those who need it most.

This first episode is our introduction to the challenges of carrying a concealed firearm while in a wheelchair. As we move deeper into the specifics, Casey will be with us more often to provide his insight and practical experience.

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/fi...4eDFMQUtlbnZhZXlBZFNVSnBCN3hQWGJDc25IWDg9In0=


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2016)

Talk about opening a can of worms?
Caliber vs voltage vs pointed objects?
TSA will love this.

Let the "fun" begin.


----------



## error404 (Aug 11, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> This may be a sensitive political topic for some. However violence against the disabled is real and they have a right to defend themselves with whatever means are legal where they reside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that looked like a really bad way to carry!!! I don't care, if he's claiming there is no a round in the chamber... you don't cover the barrel with your hand and push the gun out of a holster .

I would say, do some research on solutions for people carring inside a car (usually you are seated with a seat-bell restraining your body). I believe a better choice would be a cross-draw style holster. Not the most popular solution for regular people... but a million times better than placing the palm of your hand in the barrel and then pushing the gun out while it gets tangled in your shirt (not to mention you can carry in condition 1 or 2, instead of 3).


----------

